# Clip Studio Paint - Exporting Animation gif has different color output



## DrWumblr (May 30, 2018)

It might be subtle but it bothers me very much, every time I uploaded 2 slightly different animation gif, the color output differs like via image I posted, version one has darker and more saturate than version 2 - is there a way to fix this?


----------



## ThunderSnowolf (May 31, 2018)

On export, there should be a check box labeled "Dithering". Having that option checked usually causes the colors to come out incorrectly. Try making sure it's unchecked.


----------



## DrWumblr (May 31, 2018)

ThunderSnowolf said:


> On export, there should be a check box labeled "Dithering". Having that option checked usually causes the colors to come out incorrectly. Try making sure it's unchecked.



Yes it is unchecked by default - so weird


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 2, 2018)

I don't know what the CSP command for this may be, but it looks like you want to find and play with any options related to image color depth or color palette. In Photoshop when saving GIFs there'll be multiple options for generating color palette (since GIFs have a limited color depth) and which option is selected will effect the outcome. I think there may also be options for manually adjusting color selection, which might be what you want to do.


----------

